# "Blue Marlana" - MBGFC Lady Angler's



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Marlana was pretty psyched up for the first lady's tournament in over a year. We met Wes Sherouse and Dave Woodley at the Captain's meeting in OB, and had a nice meal and a couple of beers. We finally made our way back to Little Sabine, and headed south around 10pm. Everyone was tired, so we decided just to ease on out and catch a little sleep on the ride.

We arrived at the spur around sun-up and put out the spread. We found a very nice rip just south of the spur, but it was fairly dead and in GREEN water. (another post mentioned a blue being caught there, but we didnt hang around long)

We headed deep into the canyon looking for nicer water, but never found it. The water looked about the same, and the only life was countless schools of hardtails and occasionally some YFT. We had a white crash every lure in the spread around noon, but could not get the hooks in her!

We did manage a few Mahi off the otherwise lifeless weedlines, and decided to head east. There were some VERY nice well-formed weedlines with current (still green water) at the southern most portion of the Eastern dumping grounds. 

Wes took the helm for a bit, and eased on over to a school of YFT. We caught a few YFT, bonita and blackfin. While there, Marlana caught this very nice HOO on a circle hook/ballyhoo with 80# mono. Good job crew!!

The fish ended up taking second place in the tournament.

Again, enjoyed the company of good friends...and many thanks to the MBGFC for another fine tournament. Look forward to fishing out of Pensacola with the PBGFC. See you all in a few weeks. I am psyched!!!!

I won't post the weight of the fish, but let you all guess based on the picture. I will be the first to admit that I am a horrible judge of weight. Let's see who can do better. (without cheating and checking the tournament site)


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I'll say 50 pounds.


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

I say 46.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

66 pounds... nice trip.

Congrats!

Jim


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Could be midgets holding that fish, though.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Could be midgets holding that fish, though.


 
That is funny!! I agree Marlana is tiny, but there's nothing small about Corn-fed Sherouse!! ('cept for maybe his IQ)

Good guesses. Nobody within 5 lbs though.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

72#


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

DISANTO said:


> That is funny!! I agree Marlana is tiny, but there's nothing small about Corn-fed Sherouse!! ('cept for maybe his IQ)
> 
> Good guesses. Nobody within 5 lbs though.






hahahahahahahaha! Another great trip with you guys........Marlana is a heck of an angler and its always fun to watch fish hit the deck on the back of that cabo! Very excited about the International coming up! Thanks again Dave!:thumbup:


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

58lb


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

matt mcleod said:


> 72#



72.25#


----------



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

*Spur Friday and Saturday*

Ditto David, Coco Loco left Pcola Friday am and motored to Spur. All green water. No bites on Friday. Slept in canyon and moved north on Suturday. Found school of blackfin and caught 6-7 blackies and 1 little YFT. Blue appeared in middle of blackies but we couldn't interest him in live offering. Found weeds made up north of dumping grounds but no fish. Congrats to Marlena on Hoo!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

i have a REAL good guess but i will keep it to myself! Great job as usuall Dave and Marlana and Crew (even u wes)!! Looking foward to seeing the Blue Marlana in two weeks at the International. hopefully the blue water goddess will put some nice clean blue water in real close.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesome...

Now who was it that said that Blue Marlana never does well with wahoo:whistling:


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

40lbs. Wahoos look bigger than what they are. I weighed a wahoo a couple of weeks ago thinking he was going to be at least 70 and he was only 60. I almost wish I didn't weigh it.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

59 lb


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Actual Weight 56.4#

Xyzzy is the WINNER! Good guess.

Gator75, you were close.


----------

